# Huge Subwoofers......



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

I know about the 32" Clarion, but are there others out there? I mean production wise, not one off subwoofers.

Only reason I ask is I was walking by a friends house, and it appered to me that he had a huge subwoofer in his living room. Not a Clarion though, it appered to be 3-4 feet wide. I didnt get a very good look because I'm not about to go window peeking.

Anyways it could of been a woofer, could of been something else. Like I said I didnt get a good look, he's not home so I'll look into it when he is home.



Anyways post some pictures of big woofers if you have any.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALOW1_@May 7 2005, 12:21 AM
> *I know about the 32" Clarion, but are there others out there? I mean production wise, not one off subwoofers.
> 
> Only reason I ask is I was walking by a friends house, and it appered to me that he had a huge subwoofer in his living room.  Not a Clarion though, it appered to be 3-4 feet wide. I didnt get a very good look because I'm not about to go window peeking.
> ...


































































http://www.sounddomain.com/sku/ABNAWT34


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

I forgot about the Audiobahn, thanks for the pictures Brian.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

Clarion used to make the 32, they dont anymore (though I do know where 2 are for sale), Audiobahn makes a 34, Autotek made a 24 I think it was, MTX makes a 24, and all are gimmic's. I could make a very long post on all of those, but I'm not. The only respectible one is a Hartley 24, designed for PA, and frickin awesome. They are very old and havn't been produced in several years though.


----------



## below30hertz (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@May 7 2005, 06:15 AM
> *Clarion used to make the 32, they dont anymore (though I do know where 2 are for sale), Audiobahn makes a 34, Autotek made a 24 I think it was, MTX makes a 24, and all are gimmic's.  I could make a very long post on all of those, but I'm not.  The only respectible one is a Hartley 24, designed for PA, and frickin awesome.  They are very old and havn't been produced in several years though.
> [snapback]3108147[/snapback]​*


I thought MTX had a 36"?


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

Are any of these large subs any good at all? How much are some of them? Never seen nothing but a pic of one before.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i remeber when richard clark and mtx built a 6 foot woofer and put it in a bread truck,,it was not a production speaker and it was different than most speakers becouse it did not have a magnet but it was a servo driven woffer...most of those big woofers realy are not subwoofers at all but concert speakers that are made to play high end very loud..i also remember about 5 or 6 years ago a mini truck in florida had a 32 inch ramsdell speaker in the extra cab of his truck in a wall.it cas befor atomis,audiobahn or any other known speaker company made them..this truck made a few mags and it would say how loud it was ..i had a chance to see and hear it at a show in melbourne florida and it was totaly crap..it had no bass just highs..i still have the video tape of it.i never heard the audiobahn or the atomic and clarion..at the shows where there is a car or truck with them in it they would never play them....


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

I forgot about the 24" Atomic, is Atomic even in business anymore?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DLK_@May 7 2005, 11:43 AM
> *Are any of these large subs any good at all?  How much are some of them?  Never seen nothing but a pic of one before.
> [snapback]3108476[/snapback]​*


No, they all really suck....
They are gimmick subs...
Most of them are 4k-6k in price...
I posted a link to the Audiobahn sub in my first post...
http://www.sounddomain.com/sku/ABNAWT34


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALOW1_@May 7 2005, 02:40 PM
> *I forgot about the 24" Atomic, is Atomic even in business anymore?
> [snapback]3109008[/snapback]​*


Yeah Atomic is still in business.

http://www.atomicspeakers.com/


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

They make big speakers like that as something to look at and people tell their friends... advertising. They make less than 10 of them usually, and the price tag is set to where nobody would buy one. They wont want to sell them, they want talk about them.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DLK_@May 7 2005, 08:43 AM
> *Are any of these large subs any good at all?  How much are some of them?  Never seen nothing but a pic of one before.
> [snapback]3108476[/snapback]​*


Think they have a 22" if I aint mistaking


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i heard of a subwoofer that was like 100 something inches, my cuzin told me about it, was in one of his magazines he gets from time to time, anyone know of this woofer?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

so thats prolly the one my cuzin seen then?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 9 2005, 01:13 PM
> *so thats prolly the one my cuzin seen then?
> [snapback]3115377[/snapback]​*


that sub got destroyed a long time ago...i do believe


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 9 2005, 12:15 PM
> *that sub got destroyed a long time ago...i do believe
> [snapback]3115388[/snapback]​*


and it was in a magazine a long time ago as well, just that he just recently brought it back up in discussion, so i figured i'd ask around, see if anyone has any links to alot of pics of it or something.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 9 2005, 01:13 PM
> *so thats prolly the one my cuzin seen then?
> [snapback]3115377[/snapback]​*


Yes, and thats 72" BTW.


----------



## DLK (May 3, 2005)

WHy destroyed?


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

because it was just too powerful.

they had to do it before it killed us all


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@May 9 2005, 08:32 PM
> *because it was just too powerful.
> 
> they had to do it before it killed us all
> [snapback]3117454[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

btw, one of our local audio shops has one of those 32" clarions, just sitting in the middle of a sound room being used as a table, they put a piece of plexi glass over the top of it as to not damage the cone, but other than that, you can see the magnet and junk...really cool if you ask me, too bad its not hooked up, prolly blown.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Well what do you know about this!

Here is everyone's chance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...5773215754&rd=1


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@May 9 2005, 09:32 PM
> *because it was just too powerful.
> 
> they had to do it before it killed us all
> [snapback]3117454[/snapback]​*


It destroyed itself LOL It couldn't take its own pressure.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@May 9 2005, 09:43 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> btw, one of our local audio shops has one of those 32" clarions, just sitting in the middle of a sound room being used as a table, they put a piece of plexi glass over the top of it as to not damage the cone, but other than that, you can see the magnet and junk...really cool if you ask me, too bad its not hooked up, prolly blown.
> [snapback]3117473[/snapback]​*


I know where 2 are, 1 has never been played, the other is on display in the ceiling. Next time you are someplace with the 34" Audiobahn on display... go push on the cone.... it wont move. The one on display, is blown, locked up. The cone flexes a nice bit too.


----------



## jalo4sho (Oct 15, 2003)

do you know how much you could get them for? i need 1 again i sold mine and now i want it for my house even though its not very loud


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jalo4sho_@May 10 2005, 10:09 PM
> *do you know how much you could get them for? i need 1 again i sold mine and now i want it for my house even though its not very loud
> [snapback]3122364[/snapback]​*


It'd be at least $1500 I'm sure, $1500 is dealer cost on it so thats what they'd have in it.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

Those subs are puney. . .


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@May 11 2005, 10:01 AM
> *Those subs are puney. . .
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't that already posted, with a different label on it?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@May 11 2005, 07:43 PM
> *Wasn't that already posted, with a different label on it?
> [snapback]3126516[/snapback]​*


Yup, 1ofaknd did... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3115364


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

is that the same sub? The setup looks different, and maybe its just due to camara angles. . . but the servo looks bigger in the one that i posted???


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@May 12 2005, 06:33 AM
> *is that the same sub? The setup looks different, and maybe its just due to camara angles. . . but the servo looks bigger in the one that i posted???
> [snapback]3128594[/snapback]​*


Identical sub, MTX built it originally then the other place bought it I believe, they just relabeled it.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

ahhhh. . . forgive me. . .im s2ewpid lol


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i think its the other way around since richard clark..the one in that pic was the first person to build a custom servo subwoofer that he later sold the patten to phoenix gold that made the cyclone and vortex servo subwoofer..it was built by him then sponsered by mtx although mtx really had nothing to do with any of the equipment.i remember when he had the best sounding car in the world..nonone could beat him and the black buick grand national...he had a company named autosound 2000 and he built alot of bad ass equipment as well as installer tools for installations.when he built the 2 15 inch subwoofer sevo system it would out play any 6 18 inch subs..it was cool as hell..i need to find a pic..he took two 15 inch subs and removed both of there magnets..he put them facing each other kind of like a bandpass .one cone was about 12 inches from the other.then he had a metal bracket that attathed to the back of each speaker like where the magnet would be..the bracket was hooked to a dc motor..when a dc motor"direct current" motor is giving diect power it just spins but when you give it ac power ..like a pulse from a amp it moves with the power..so the motor would move the cone back and forth and had better control of the sub than a standered magnet,,anyway,it was loud..2 15,s with about 2oo watts each that will outplay any 6 18,s with 500 watts each..it was a custom built spaeker and motor and what was equivalent to a 400 watt amp...i need to find pics..that bread truck was called the bomb..he tried to compete but never got it working right..tim maynor owner of the red "treminator " blazer that held many db records and did alot of spl compititions helped with the bread truck.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@May 12 2005, 07:39 AM
> *i think its the other way around since richard clark..the one in that pic was the first person to build a custom servo subwoofer that he later sold the patten to phoenix gold that made the cyclone and vortex servo subwoofer..it was built by him then sponsered by mtx although mtx really had nothing to do with any of the equipment.i remember when he had the best sounding car in the world..nonone could beat him and the black buick grand national...he had a company named autosound 2000 and he built alot of bad ass equipment as well as installer tools for installations.when he built the 2 15 inch subwoofer sevo system it would out play any 6 18 inch subs..it was cool as hell..i need to find a pic..he took two 15 inch subs and removed both of there magnets..he put them facing each other kind of like a bandpass .one cone was about  12 inches from the other.then he had a metal bracket that attathed to the back of each speaker like where the magnet would be..the bracket was hooked to a dc motor..when a dc motor"direct current" motor is giving diect power it just spins but when you give it ac power ..like a pulse from a amp it moves with the power..so the motor would move the cone back and forth and had better control of the sub than a standered magnet,,anyway,it was loud..2 15,s with about 2oo watts each that will outplay any 6 18,s with 500 watts each..it was a custom built spaeker and motor and what was equivalent to a 400 watt amp...i need to find pics..that bread truck was called the bomb..he tried to compete but never got it working right..tim maynor owner of the red "treminator " blazer that held many db records and did alot of spl compititions helped with the bread truck.
> [snapback]3128670[/snapback]​*


Tim also did some shady things while competing, but thats neither here nor there. The ownership may have started with Richard (I knew he built it, wasn't sure under what name), but either way, it didnt work for SPL because it broke, alot. Servos can be pretty sweet, but nobody will use them in vehicles because of the cost and size. They rock for PA though.


----------



## bigbassman (May 5, 2005)

Tim's in jail now..... attempted murder I think? lol

but yeah, same woofer in both pictures, as it was a joint venture between MTX , Tim Maynor, and Richard Clark.

the woofer is still around, in its very own brick room at the AS2000 labs in Burlington, NC... been there seen that..

Loyd L.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i knew i had a pic of the cone on that beast somewhere, found it on our server in an old folder.....


[attachmentid=172857]


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

fuck that shits crazy


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Not sure what kind of sub it is, or what size, I just know its from a shop in my city


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jul 29 2005, 09:09 PM
> *Not sure what kind of sub it is, or what size
> [snapback]3506982[/snapback]​*


I know both... 

Let me refer you to the second post in THIS thread...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3107602

:cheesy:


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

Good topic here.....

Its good to see some of this stuff again


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 6 2005, 10:01 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF !!!??? :cheesy: that shit is HUGE . wouldn't it miss up the window?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

I belive its plexiglass


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

not that pic. the one in the car


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toco004_@Jul 30 2005, 03:13 PM
> *not that pic. the one in the car
> [snapback]3511254[/snapback]​*


oh, yea, lol, and its still got the stock windshield :0


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jul 30 2005, 04:45 PM
> *oh, yea, lol, and its still got the stock windshield  :0
> [snapback]3511405[/snapback]​*


not that it would matter, because those subs don't last that long on a burp, or normal play for that matter, just for show.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

haha, what kinda amp do they put those things to?


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)




----------

